# Topics > Arts > Kinetic art >  Industrial Improvisation

## Airicist

Technology + Performance
November 13, 2013




> First Experiments on how kinetic design and industrial robotics can embody the complexity of movement found in contemporary dance.
> 
> Music by Alva Noto

----------


## Airicist

Industrial Improvisation
November 13, 2013




> Industrial Improvisation investigates how kinetic design and industrial robotics can embody the complexity of movement found in contemporary dance. Using structured improvisational techniques, a combination of pre-choreographed and improvised performances have been designed to form a gestural dialog between a dancer and two robotic performers. The result is an emerging set of movements that construct an unpredictable and evolving choreography. 
> A gestural vocabulary has been developed to explain and describe a set of rules based on improvisation techniques. Space is in constant transformation, modulated by roboticly driven fans, puppetered by robotic armatures. As the choreography develops it creates unpredictable spatial qualities between the dancer and space. The improvising participants (dancer and robots) continuously switch roles between choreographer and performer
> 
> Dancer: Chryssa Varna
> Special thanks: Ruairi Glynn, Khaled ElAshry, Amir Nabil, Stamatis Psarras, Silvi, Bert
> Music: Four Tet

----------

